# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo ik ben anoniem970

## Anoniem970

Kan iemand me zeggen hoe ik een bericht naar iedereen kan plaatsten

----------


## Leontien

Hallo anoniem70, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Waarom zou je een bericht naar iedereen willen sturen?

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

